# Detroit Jewel propane orifice size



## Jodii (Apr 14, 2017)

I have a 1920's Detroit Jewel that I refurbed a bit.  When I bought it, the owner said it worked on propane.... but the flame coming from the burner is white,  not blue.  This leads me to believe that the size of the orifice may not be correct for propane.  Anyone know what size it should be?  I don't want to blow up my cabin.


----------



## coaly (Apr 17, 2017)

That would be yellow flame if the orifice is too large or the air is not opened enough. Either of those conditions will make it burn yellow which is too rich of fuel / air ratio.
One burner or all of them?
Is there a tag giving BTU of each burner? If not, do you have small drill bits to figure out the size of existing orifices?
Here is a BTU chart for orifice sizing. If they are not adjustable orifices, peening them shut and re-drilling to proper size is the normal procedure.
http://andersonforrester.com/conversion-chart/
Far right is the LP column at the normal 10 -11 " W.C. pressure.


----------

